# I dislike hipsters!



## JohnT (Nov 23, 2015)

I grew up around the town of Morristown, but since I moved a little further out I have not visited the town very often. As it turns out, Morristown is now infested with hipsters. All you now see are outdoor cafe's, galleries, and antique shops. There is now a HUGE market for loft apartments and apartment buildings are popping up all over the place. This is so different than the Morristown that I knew as a kid!

On Saturday, we went out to dinner with some friends to a place called "the Jockey Hollow" in Morristown. 

Turns out that "The Jockey Hollow" is hipster central, but at least the food was good. I should have known that I was in trouble when the waiter handed out electronic tablet menus. 

They did have an amazing oyster bar with 7 different varieties of oysters. While sipping on a dirty gin martini (seems to go great with oysters) I sampled all of them. I thought that the blue point oysters were the best.

I had a Sicilian baked chicken with creamy polenta and a marsalla mushroom sauce. Very yummy! 

But then there was the wine list. It was like browsing at a Farrari dealership. Some real beauties, but everything was insanely expensive. I chose a 2005 Brunello Di Montalcino at $120. This was one of their cheaper wines. 

Just as I was forgetting about the "hipster vibe" of the place, the waiter asked me if I would like it decanted. I nodded and then the waiter proceeded to pour out the wine into a 1000ml erlenmeyer flask! The same thing I use when I do tank tastings at home. 

So, let me repeat.. They took a $120 bottle of wine and poured it into a laboratory flask!! Freakin hipsters! I guess that they thought it was cool or something. I did make a comment that they should have a little more respect for a great wine and that this was just a half step up from using a mason jar and paper cups. The waiter just rolled his eyes and walked away.

If I ever go back again, I will just stick to martinis and oysters.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 30, 2015)

One thing's obvious: You, sir, are in a different economic class than I am! 

Uh, it coulda been TWO things that were obvious, but then you didn't end up saying the Jockey Hollow was a gay bar.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Nov 30, 2015)

Glad I am not a hipster, they have over run a Seattle and Portland


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 1, 2015)

The other night we were at this restaurant sitting at the bar. Their version of a Manhattan has the bartender pouring the cocktail into a flask. 



Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 1, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> The other night we were at this restaurant sitting at the bar. Their version of a Manhattan has the bartender pouring the cocktail into a flask.
> View attachment 26023
> 
> 
> Steve



Oh, for the love of Pete!!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 1, 2015)

Unbelievable! Some folks just need to get a grip. Who the heck wants to go out to a place only to swill your drink out of a flask. I be the place was pricey too. 

If it were me, I would slip the flask into my pocket, say thank you, and walk out...


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 1, 2015)

I think the flask is about an "experience". Whether it be to your liking or not. Anyone can serve a drink in a glass but the flask is a memorable experience that I am sure people talk about.
Marketing, it is all marketing.

And in the end, the drink is still the same.


----------



## Sage (Dec 1, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> The other night we were at this restaurant sitting at the bar. Their version of a Manhattan has the bartender pouring the cocktail into a flask.
> View attachment 26023
> 
> 
> Steve



Do they put a straw or umbrella in it too ???::


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 1, 2015)

Got me wondering: how do they clean those things?


----------



## jswordy (Dec 1, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> I think the flask is about an "experience". Whether it be to your liking or not. Anyone can serve a drink in a glass but the flask is a memorable experience that I am sure people talk about.
> Marketing, it is all marketing.
> 
> And in the end, the drink is still the same.



OOOH, so you want an "experience," huh? How about getting served from "The Wine Rack"? 





Notes:

1.) This is a genuine product.

2.) It would be more fun without the hose.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 1, 2015)

Two comments:
(1) 98.6 is a bit warm for a serving temperature.
(2) Generally, for me, the more I drink, the _more_ bodacious the object of my attention becomes. In this case, it seems it would work the other way.....


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 2, 2015)

jswordy said:


> OOOH, so you want an "experience," huh? How about getting served from "The Wine Rack"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Order uo!


Steve


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2015)

jswordy said:


> OOOH, so you want an "experience," huh? How about getting served from "The Wine Rack"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I will be a hipster for sure..................and I don't need the wine, just the rack.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 2, 2015)

That's the flask for me! Does it come with the stand?????


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 2, 2015)

So many thoughts going through my head right now. Yet not one of them I could ever say out loud. 

Steve


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 2, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> So many thoughts going through my head right now. Yet not one of them I could ever say out loud.
> 
> Steve



Pretty sure that vintage needs extensive time on oak.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2015)

I do not recommend advising anyone to get the wine pouch. Chances are very good you'll get busted!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 3, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Chances are very good you'll get busted!



What if that is your goal?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry to stroll down memery lane, but here goes..

Back in the 70`s, these Portuguese wine sacks were all the rage. They sealed tight, were soft (made of suede) and sat tight against the body when you wore it.

I loved mine and used to use it when skiing. Nice and handy and was really great when you wanted to take a "warm up" on the chair lift on the way back up the mountain. I always kept mine well filled with a good, dry bulk red wine.

On one ski trip, I was wearing my wine sack, and was putting on my gloves after getting off the lift. I had planted my poles on my up-hill side so that I could use both hands to get ready for a run. 

All of a sudden, I hear a loud swoooosh, and saw that my poles had disappeared. Some one had skied past me and stole my poles! 

I heard a woman's voice say "Race Ya". I knew that voice. It was Tammy, I girl that I had a MAJOR crush on and was actively pursuing. Not to be out done, I hopped 90 degrees and shot down hill in high speed persuit. 

About 1/2 way down the mountain, I overtook her. I remember smiling thinking about how impressed she must be (I was 19 and impressing girls was my reason for living at the time). 

Then, things get fuzzy. I lost my concentration and I allowed my ski tips to cross over an ice patch. My skis locked out and my spill formed an epic powder ball rolling down the hill. 

When I finally settled and the powder cleared, I opened my eyes just in time to see Tammy ski up to me. I looked at her face and noticed that she looked seriously concerned. I also noticed that my wine sack took most of the impact and had ruptured. There was red wine bleeding into the snow.

Seeing the red snow, and figuring that the worst had happened, she kept asking if I was OK, Slowly I got up, fixed my bindings, said "I am OK" just before taking off down the mountain at full speed. I did yell "I thought we were racing" before I got out of earshot. I left her in stunned disbelief. 

At the bottom of the hill, we met up. "You need a doctor, you are bleeding!" is what she yelled. "I don't need a doctor, and you owe me a new wine sack!" is what I yelled back. It took her a minute to have what I said sink in, but once it did she yelled "you had me scared to death!". I had to admit that it was a rush to see that she was so concerned. 

In the end, we both laughed and went into the lodge for some wine. That was the beginning (as they say) of a beautiful relationship. It lasted a whole 4 months (again I was 19 and girlfriends came and went at the drop of a hat). She did gift me a new wine sack before we split up though. 

Sorry, I am much older now and it seems, more and more, little things trigger off big memories....


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 3, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Sorry to stroll down memory lane, but here goes..



Sorry to be so picky John, but, in this instance, you have misspelled 'memory'.::


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 3, 2015)

roger80465 said:


> Sorry to be so picky John, but, in this instance, you have misspelled 'memory'.::



But it was still fun to read the story of a young man trying to put his breast foot forward with the lady he desired.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 3, 2015)

Memory?? Did I Really not spell this correctly???



Boatboy24 said:


> But it was still fun to read the story of a young man trying to put his breast foot forward with the lady he desired.


 
You need to check your shoes after such a big freudian slip.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 3, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Memory?? Did I Really not spell this correctly???
> 
> 
> 
> You need to check your shoes after such a big freudian slip.



That was no slip. But I appreciate you having such high regard for me.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 3, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Memory?? Did I Really not spell this correctly???



Regardless of how you spelled it, I certainly assumed that Roger was referencing something visible in the photo Wordy posted. ("Thanks for the mammaries.")


----------



## JohnT (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh, duh (LOL)! That one went right over my head!


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 4, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Regardless of how you spelled it, I certainly assumed that Roger was referencing something visible in the photo Wordy posted. ("Thanks for the mammaries.")



Well, I guess in that picture with the wine storage, it should be "*Tanks* for the mammaries."


----------



## jswordy (Dec 4, 2015)

Wait, let's get back to the interesting part! 



JohnT said:


> She did gift me a new wine sack before we split up though.



What the heck could THAT mean???


----------

